#ubuntu-il 2011-10-17
<jc2000> ערב טוב
<jc2000> אני צריך עזרה
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-18
<lousygarua> שלום לנוכחים
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-19
<shay82> בוקר טוב יש כאן משהו לעזרה?
<shay82> מי כאן ער?
<Pac_Man> תשאל את השאלה שלך
<Pac_Man> וכשמישהו שיודע לענות יראה הוא יעזור
<Pac_Man> עדיף, לא?
<^YARON> äéé
<^YARON> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/781
<Elihai> שלום..
<shay82> יש כאן משהו לעזרה?
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-20
<elihai> שלום
<elihai> ?
<avihay> elihai: hi
<avihay> yes, there are people here, some of them are alive, but not all the time
<ABC> שלום
<ABC> יש לי וירטואל oes
<Guest90567> אובונטו 10.04
<Guest90567> אני צריך למחוק אותו לצמיתות
<Guest90567> ולהתקין גירסה יותר חדשה
<Guest90567> מה הדרך הפשוטה
<Guest90567> תודה ומועדים לשמחה
<Guest90567> אני חושב בגירסה הישנה היא אפשר להפעיל מצלמה לפי מה שהבנתי
<Guest90567> בגלל זה מוחק אותה ומתקין אחרת אבל לא מצליח להתפתר ממנה
<Guest90567> יש לי מחשב נייד מצלמה מובנת לא מזהה אותה
<Guest90567> חייב עזרה
<elihai_> ?
<elihai_> ?????
<Mishu> מה קורה?
<Mishu> משהו יכול לענות לי על שאלה?
<avihay> Guest90567: about the camera, you need to post more info, like the output of lsusb
<Mishu> Hello
<Mishu> I have some questions about ubuntu
<Mishu> Can you help me pls?
<dodi> יש כאן משהו?
<dodi> שלום יש לי שאלה לגבי virtualbox-oes ?
<elihai> ?
<elihai> "?
<dodi> ?
<dodi> איך אני מוחק חבילה לצמיתות כולל הקבצים
<avihay> dodi: almost the same way you install it. a package might also leave some configuration files in your user that you have to remove manually
<dodi> אוקיי דרך הטרמינל אז מה הפקודה?
<dodi> למה אני מנסה למחוק את virtualbox-oec
<dodi> וזה לא נותן לי
<avihay> sudo apt-get purge <packagename>
<avihay> sometimes there are dependency issues and it doesn't really know how to deal with it
<dodi> אוקיי
<avihay> use tam for autocompleation to help you fill in the package name
<avihay> tab*
<dodi> אני הבדוק את זה
<dodi> אני צריך להץקין גירסא אחת ואני חייב למחוק למה יש שני גרסאות וזה עושה באג
<dodi> אבל בכל אופן תודה
<avihay> I'd prefer using synaptic. easier to see how it will deal with the package and dependencies...
<dodi> זה לא מחק לי אותה לצמיתות למרות שסימנתי
<dodi> אולי בגלל שלא ניכנסתי root
<dodi> אני לא ליד המחשב אבל אני הבדוק את זה
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-21
<asw3> avihay, thanks for the Mplayer advice עובד מצויין גם עם דברים אחרים
<asw3> ב- totem נגיד פלאק תקופה היה עובד
<asw3> ועכשיו הוא פשוט קורס
<asw3> ה- Mplayer יציב עד עכשיו
<avihay> I use audacious for music
<asw3> אני גם משתמש בו
<asw3> אבל פלאק אני מעדיף את ה- mplayer
<asw3> אני מזרים מדיה בדרך כלל מהסמבה
<asw3> וה- audacious לא עושה את זה הכי טוב עם FLAC
<asw3> mp3 הוא מריץ נהדר
<asw3> עם איזה מערכת סאונד אתה משתמש ב- audacious?
<asw3> alsa?
<avihay> no, I'm using pulse. it kinda works, and I kinda like not to touch it. I miss my PC speaker though
<shaichu> hey everyone, just upgraded to 11.10 and have some troubles. since im not a computer man, would be great to have some help..any 1 ?
<shaichu> how i change back to english ? all went to hebrew and i prefer english..also my mouse marker has gone..
<avihay> do you use gnome or unity or kde?
<avihay> shaichu:
<avihay> it used to be like this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/  I guess. maybe now it's different, I don't really know, I use KDE
<nady> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-22
<shaichu> can someone please help me out here ? with 11.10 ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-23
<serfus> moshe742, מחר בלילה אני נוסע לשבוע ימים ולא אהיה זמין בכלל. אם מישהו מחפש אותי כאן או בכל מקום, אתה תהיה ממלא המקום?
<serfus> למרות שלא נראה לי שיקרה משהו מעניין במיוחד
<moshe742> serfus, אין בעיה, אבל מה זה אומר בדיוק?
<moshe742> אגב, למה אנו לא לוקו רשמי כבר? איך אפשר לחזור להיות רשמיים?
<serfus> moshe742, נוכח?
<moshe742> serfus, כן
<serfus> מה נשמע?
<moshe742> אחלה, מה איתך?
<serfus> מצוין :)
<serfus> כפי שאמרתי
<serfus> אני טס מחר לפולין לשבוע
<serfus> ככה שאני מנותק מהכל
<serfus> לא תהיה לי גישה לאינטרנט
<serfus> מה שאני מבקש ממך בעצם
<serfus> כפעיל בקהילה, אחד עם תפקידים וכו'
<serfus> זה תשמש מישהו שאפשר לפנות אליו
<serfus> מעין ראש הקהילה
<serfus> למרות שאין לנו תפקיד רשמי כזה
<serfus> צריך שתהיה דמות כזאת
<moshe742> אז אם מישהו מחפש עם מי צריך לדבר בשביל משהו רשמי אז זה אני?
<serfus> כן
<serfus> כלומר,
<serfus> בתואר הרשמי אני רק איש הקשר
<serfus> אבל בפועל אני ראש הקהילה
<serfus> או איך שתרצה לקרוא לזה
<serfus> כל עניין, אם זה בפורום,בצ'אט, בקהילה העולמית.....
<moshe742> אוקי, סבבה, מה לגבי חידוש של הקהילה כקהילה רשמית?
<serfus> בנוגע לזה
<moshe742> מה ואיך צריך לעשות את זה?
<serfus> אני אתחיל מהתחלה
<serfus> כדי שהכל יהיה ברור
<serfus> אז לפני ~חודשיים איבדנו את האישור של הלוקו
<serfus> (לא יודע איך לקרוא לזה בעברית)
<serfus> יש שני סוגים של לוקו
<serfus> approved and not approved
<serfus> בפועל זה לא אומר כלום
<serfus> פרט לעובדה שאנחנו לא זכאים לדיסקים הרשמיים שקנוניקל מפיקים
<moshe742> אבל איך שהבנתי אנו לא נקבל דיסקים כי אנחנו לא approved, לא?
<serfus> וזאת מאז שביטלו את שירות שליחת הדיסקים shipit
<serfus> בדיוק
<serfus> זה הדבר היחיד שעולה לי עכשיו
<serfus> אה
<serfus> ולמשל לא מזמן חילקו ספר שימוש באובונטו לכל לוקו מאושר
<moshe742> הענין הוא שזה משהו חשוב כי זה מאוד עוזר בהפצת לינוקס בכלל ואובונטו בפרט באירועים
<serfus> זה דברים מהסוג הזה
<serfus> לא משהו שאי אפשר לשרוד בלעדיו
<serfus> אבל בהחלט לא מזיק
<serfus> או יותר נכון
<serfus> מועיל
<moshe742> זה מאוד מועיל, גם אם אפשר להסתדר בלי זה
<serfus> בעניין הדיסקים תמיד אפשר להנפיק משלנו
<serfus> וגם לעשות קצת כסף על הדרך
<serfus> מה שלא אפשרי עם הדיסקים שלהם
<serfus> ברמת העיקרון זה אפילו עדיף
<serfus> אבל הבעיה שזה דורש כח אדם וכסף
<moshe742> ברור, אבל כרגע לא חסר כסף ואנחנו לא יודעים אפילו אם נצליח להחזיר את ההוצאה
<serfus> שלא אין לנו ממש
<serfus> אנחנו נצליח
<serfus> בטוח
<serfus> הבעיה זה רק שאין אנשים שיעשו את זה
<serfus> כרגע כמו שאני רואה את זה
<serfus> הפעילים בלוקו
<serfus> זה אני, אתה, אבישי באתר
<serfus> וחיים לעיתים בפורום
<serfus> ועוד כמה שקופצים מפעם לפעם
<serfus> זהו.
<moshe742> אני גם לא ממש פעיל בפורום ופה, אבל לא יותר מידי
<serfus> אין עוד אנשי ליבה
<serfus> מה שנקרא
<serfus> אבל אתה כן פעיל
<serfus> בכל מני נושאים
<serfus> אתה קבוע פה
<moshe742> אני חושב להתחיל לעבוד על זה שאנשים יגיעו יותר לקהילה אבל זה יקח זמן
<serfus> לא קופץ פעם ב...
<serfus> הבעיה שלי
<serfus> היא שפשוט אין לי זמן לזה
<moshe742> אני פה כי זה פתוח לי כל הזמן, יותר מאשר כי אני עוקב :(
<serfus> לאו דווקא בצ'אט
<serfus> בקהילה בכלל
<serfus> אני רואה את זה
<serfus> אין טעם להכחיש :-)
<serfus> כשיש מייל ברשימה, כשצריך לארגן משהו
<serfus> אגב
<serfus> רציתי להגיד כל הכבוד
<serfus> באמת
<serfus> על הארגון של הדוכן באייקון
<moshe742> כן, כי הקהילה עדיין חשובה לי, מה שחבל זה שאין הרבה כאלה עכשיו במיוחד שדור לא ממש יכול להיות פעיל
<serfus> צר לי שלא יכולתי להיות נוכח שם
<moshe742> תודה, אבל זה היה די גרוע מבחינת האירגון, אני מקווה לשפר את זה לכנס הבא שיתכן שיהיה הרבה יותר קרוב ממה שחשבתי
<serfus> זה לא היה מושלם, נכון
<serfus> אבל התוצאה היתה די מרשימה בהתחשב
<moshe742> יכולתי לעשות את זה הרבה יותר טוב, פשוט נזכרתי מאוד מאוחר
<serfus> אני יכול לחזור אלייך עוד 5 דקות?
<moshe742> סבבה
<serfus> פחות אפילו
<serfus> אני חייב לעשות פה משהו
<serfus> תודה, נדבר עוד מעט
<serfus> עדיין פה moshe742 ?
<moshe742> כן
<serfus> מצטער, פשוט אבא שלי צעק עליי לעשות כלים קודם :)...
<serfus> בכל מקרה
<serfus> מה שאני אומר זה שלקהילה הישראלית יש המון פוטנציאל
<serfus> ואנחנו בסך הכל פעילי ליבה בודדים
<moshe742> ברור, אני רוצה להפוך את הדוכן למשהו של קהילת הקוד הפתוח ולא רק אובונטו
<serfus> זאת יוזמה מאוד יפה בעניי
<moshe742> הדוכן של אייקון ובכלל כנסים של האגודה למד"ב ופנטזיה
<serfus> אני חושב שזה מעולה לעשות משהו כקוד פתוח/תכנה חופשית ישראל בכללי ולא רק אובונטו ישראל
<serfus> השיתוף פעולה הזה חשוב מאוד
<serfus> יש לנו המון מה לדבר, אז אני פשוט קופץ מנושא לנושא
<serfus> בסוף נכסה את הכל
<moshe742> אפשר לדבר גם אחר כך (כשאתה בחו"ל או כשאתה חוזר)
<serfus> אני לא בחופשה, זה המסע לפולין
<serfus> לא תהיה לי שום אפשרות להתחבר
<moshe742> אין לך גישה לאינטרנט בזמן הזה?
<serfus> לא אמורה להיות לפי מה שאמרו לי
<serfus> וגם אם תיהיה איפשהו
<serfus> אין לי מחשב נייד או מכשיר שאני יכול להתחבר איתו
<serfus> אז ככה
<moshe742> אוקי, בכל מקרה צריך להתחיל להעיר את הקהילה, אפילו בסתם שיחות פעם בשבועיים פה
<serfus> מסכים בהחלט
<serfus> אז מה שרציתי להגיד זה שאני בסך הכל ילד בן 17, בין בית ספר בבקרים ועבודה בצהריים, לא נשאר לי כמעט זמן לשום דבר
<serfus> לא לחברים/משפחה ובטח שלא לאובונטו
<serfus> ובאמת חבל לי על זה
<serfus> כי הייתי רוצה לתת יותר
<serfus> פשוט זה לא ממש מסתדר בזמן האחרון
<moshe742> אז תעביר לפחות את התפקיד למישהו אחר, או שאת ז האתה יכול לעשות?
<serfus> אם תיהיה אתה מוכן ורוצה לקחת את התפקיד, בשמחה
<serfus> הקטע של התפקיד הזה
<moshe742> מה התפקיד כולל?
<serfus> הוא שזה ממש מעבר להיות איש קשר
<serfus> ואת זה למדתי מדור
<serfus> מצפים ממך להיות מעורב בכל נושא שקשור לקהילה\
<serfus> ולא רק מעורב, להנהיג ולהיות עיקרי
<serfus> ככה זה בקהילה שלנו
<serfus> לדעתי זה לא נכון שזה ככה
<serfus> אבל זה המצב ואין מה לעשות
<serfus> אם תקח את התפקיד, אתה תבין את זה מהר מאוד
<serfus> אני מבין שגם לך אין יותר מדי זמן פנוי
<moshe742> אבל התפקיד של המנהיג זה להוביל את הקהילה למקום שהיא רוצה להיות בו, לא?
<serfus> הלוואי שהיה מישהו שמוכן לתרום ולהיות פעיל אם יותר זמן פנוי
<serfus> אפשר להגיד את זה
<serfus> יש המון הגדרות למה מנהיג אמור וצריך להיות
<moshe742> אני יכול לנסות, אבל אני לא יודע אם אצליח
<serfus> בסך הכל לא משנה מה זה בתאוריה
<serfus> מה שמשנה זה מה שקורה בשטח
<serfus> דה פאקטו
<serfus> אני די בקיא במה שקורה בלוקואים אחרים בעולם
<serfus> מתוקף תפקידי וגם מעבר
<serfus> בכל מדינה זה פועל אחרת
<serfus> אין הגדרות ברורות ומדויקות
<serfus> אפשר לחשוב על סוג של פיצול
<serfus> ולהגדיר את התפקידים בלוקו שלנו כמו שצריך
<serfus> הבעיה שחוזרת שוב ושוב היא שאין מספיק פעילים
<moshe742> מה אני צריך לעשות בתור האחראי? כלומר נכון לעכשיו ובשטח
<serfus> הכל
<serfus> במילה אחת
<serfus> אצל כל אחד זה משתנה
<serfus> אני לא יכול להגיד בדיוק איך זה יהיה אצלך
<serfus> התפקיד שלי ושל דור ממש לא זהה
<serfus> הוא דאג לחניכה שלי והסביר לי כל מני דברים
<serfus> אבל התפקיד לא קבוע
<serfus> בגלל שאין לנו הגדרה מדויקת
<moshe742> אוקי, כמה זמן פנוי זה דורש?
<serfus> אין סוף
<serfus> באמת
<serfus> כמה שהזמן מותיר
<serfus> וזה קצת חבל לדעתי
<serfus> אני מקווה מאוד שנצליח לארגן עוד כמה משתמשים פעילים ועיקריים
<moshe742> מה צריך לעשות בתפקיד? אני צריך לדעת אם אני יכול לקחת את זה על עצמי
<serfus> ויש מבנה מסוים שמצא חן בעני
<serfus> של מעין מועצה
<serfus> או ועדה
<serfus> בה יש כמה ראשים, מנהיגים של הקהילה
<serfus> קצת כמו שהמקור עובד
<moshe742> ברור שזה דורש זמן ושככל שיש יותר זמן כך זה לוקח יותר זמן
<serfus> אני לא יכול להגיד לך בדיוק מה צריך לעשות
<serfus> כי צריך זה בתאוריה הכל
<serfus> תראה מה אני עושה למשל
<serfus> וזאת לא דוגמה טובה במיוחד
<serfus> לצערי הרב
<serfus> אני הסופר-אופ פה בצ'אט
<serfus> אני מנהל באתר
<serfus> כל אירוע מצופה שאני אארגן
<serfus> זה ממשיך עוד ועוד
<serfus> כל פעילות שיש בלוקו
<serfus> כל דבר קטן
<moshe742> כלומר מצופה שאני אהיה ראש הקהילה בערך?
<serfus> בערך
<serfus> אני אחשוב על כל המצב בפולין
<serfus> מקווה שאחזור עם תובנות
<moshe742> אני לא יודע אם זה המקום לחשוב על זה, זה מקום שאני מניח שדי מדכא, אחרי הכל לומדים על תקופה שחורה מאוד בהסטוריה האנושית...
<serfus> נכון
<serfus> אבל אני מאמין שזה יקרה אם ארצה או לא
<moshe742> בכל מקרה, אני מאמין שאוכל לעשות את התפקיד בשבוע הזה, אחרי זה נדבר ונראה איך מתקדמים
<serfus> יופי :-)
<serfus> היו עוד כמה דברים שרציתי לדבר עליהם.... תן לי רגע להזכר
<serfus> אה! כדרך אגב
<serfus> בלי קשר לנושא
<serfus> רציתי להגיד לך שאני כבר בערך שבוע על זובונטו
<serfus> או יותר נכון על xfce עם אובונטו
<serfus> וזה פשוט תענוג
<serfus> אני יודע שאתה אוהב את הגנום 2
<serfus> זה פשוט תחליף מעולה
<serfus> יותר מתחליף
<serfus> אני גם מאוד אוהב את הגנום 2 ולא רציתי להחליף
<moshe742> אני צריך לנסות את זה, לא אוהב את יוניטי ולא את גנום 3 בינתיים
<serfus> מומלץ בחום
<serfus> גם הכל קליל כזה
<serfus> לא מינימלי בקטע מוגזם
<moshe742> הבעיה העיקרית כרגע מבחינתי זה שאני לא אוהב את השינויים שעשו ב-11.10 עד כדי מחשבות על החלפת הפצה
<serfus> אני בלי ידע ממשי במחשבים מסתדר ממש טוב
<serfus> רוב השינויים שעושים באובונטו לא ממש משפיעים על זובונטו
<moshe742> אני אמנם אשאר פעיל בקהילה בכל מקרה, אבל עשוי להחליף הפצה בקרוב
<serfus> כלומר, בטח שמשפיעים
<serfus> אבל יש קהילה נפרדת, מנהיגים נפרדים
<serfus> ההחלטות אחרות
<serfus> וכל הרוח שונה לגמרי
<serfus> אני מאוד לא אהבתי דברים שקרו באובונטו בזמן האחרון
<serfus> לא בצד הטכני ולא בצד הקהילתי
<moshe742> אני מדבר בין השאר על חבילות שהסירו מהמאגרים והממשק של מנהל החבילות, אין את סינפטיק ומרכז התכנות לא מספק את הסחורה
<serfus> אז פה סינפטיק ברירת מחדל
<serfus> המאגר אותו מאגר, אבל משתמשים בחבילות אחרות ותוכנות אחרות
<serfus> זה משהו אחר לגמרי
<moshe742> אני צריך לנסות את זה, ולו כדי להכיר את הממשק הזה
<serfus> ההתנהלות של קנונקיל בנושאים שונים גרמה לי ממש דחיה
<serfus> ופה הרבה פחות מרגישים את זה
<serfus> זה כאילו שכאן ההפצה הרבה יותר בידיים של הקהילה מאשר בידיים של קנוניקל
<moshe742> אני צריך לנסות את זה, צריך להתקין את זובונטו על הנייד אולי במקום אובונטו הרגיל או בנוסף כדי לנסות
<serfus> שזה מהותי בקוד פתוח בעיניי
<moshe742> כבר חוזר (מסכים לחלוטין)
<serfus> גם המהירות של המחשב השתפרה פלאים
<moshe742> חזרתי
<serfus> אם הייתי יכול אני חושב שהייתי מחליף לדביאן עם xfce
<moshe742> מוזר, XFCE אמנם אמורה להיות קלילה יותר אבל על מחשב סביר של היום לא נראה לי שאתה אמור להרגיש בהבדל
<serfus> יש הבדל ניכר
<moshe742> אתה יכול להחליף:)
<serfus> אני לא יודע בדיוק למה
<serfus> כי אני לא מומחה גדול
<serfus> מאוד יכול להיות שזה בכל התכנות עצמם שמשתמשים בהם
<serfus> אני לא יכול להחליף
<moshe742> למה?
<serfus> כי זה מחשב שכל המשפחה משתמשת בו
<serfus> ואבא שלי רוצה להשאר באובונטו
<serfus> אני עוד מעט מתכנן לקנות מחשב נייד לעצמי ואז אוכל לעשות בו כרצוני
<serfus> :)
<serfus> לפי מה שקראתי, xfce באובונטו הרבה פחות טוב מאשר בדביאן לדוגמה
<moshe742> לפחות אתם על לינוקס כברירת מחדל ולא חלונות, תחשוב כמה קשה היית צריך לעבוד כדי להמיר את כולם:)
<serfus> אצלנו זה ממש להפך
<moshe742> שמעתי שגם KDE הרבה פחות טוב באובונטו בהשוואה להפצות אחרות
<serfus> אבא שלי המיר את כל הבית כבר לפני כמה שנים
<serfus> בכח הזרוע ;)
<serfus> היתה לי ילדות עצובה בלי משחקים
<serfus> ...:D
<moshe742> כמו שצריך ;)
<moshe742> אבל יש משחקים בלינוקס, לא פחות טובים מבחלונות ואפילו שמעתי שפורטל רץ טוב על WINE
<serfus> היום הרבה יותר מפעם
<serfus> והיום אני כבר לא משחק גם ככה
<serfus> בנוגע לאיך מחזירים את הלוקו לאישור
<serfus> שזאת לא צריכה להיות מטרה
<serfus> אלא יותר כמו נקודת ציון בדרך למטרה
<serfus> צריך להגביר את הפעילות offline
<serfus> וקצת לעשות סדר באתר, להחזיר אותו למה שהיה
<serfus> בנוגע לסיבה שאיבדנו את האישור
<serfus> או יותר נכון, לא אושרנו מחדש
<serfus> (כל לוקו מאושר צריך לעבור אישור מחדש פעם בשנתיים)
<serfus> איננה ידועה לי
<serfus> באמת
<serfus> בשיא הרצינות
<serfus> אין לי מושג איך הלוקו הזה היה מאושר אי פעם
<moshe742> לא יכולת לבדוק?
<serfus> לא הייתי בתקופה הזאת אז אני לא יכול לדעת
<serfus> לא התכוונתי לזה
<serfus> אני יודע למה אין לנו אישור
<serfus> ומה צריך לעשות כדי שכן נהיה מואשרים
<moshe742> אני מתכוון שכשלא אושרנו מחדש יכולת לבדוק איך משיגים את זה שוב
<serfus> מה שאני לא יודע, זה איך אי פעם היינו מאושרים
<moshe742> אוקי, מה צריך לעשות?
<serfus> עד כמה שראיתי, הלוקו הזה מעולם לא היה במצב של לוקו מאושר
<serfus> אני לא יודע מה היתה הפרוצדורה אז
<serfus> אבל כנראה שהיא היתה הרבה פחות מוסדרת מהיום
<moshe742> אוקי, אני שואל מה הפרוצדורה היום
<serfus> בגדול
<serfus> הלוקו צריך להראות פעילות
<serfus> מכל סוג שהיא
<serfus> ולהראות שבאמת נעשים פה צעדים לקידום אובונטו
<serfus> בקצת יותר פרטים
<serfus> אנחנו צריכים לפעול יותר offline
<serfus> שזה אומר
<moshe742> שיתוף פעולה עם המקור יכול להספיק? כמו הדוכנים בכנסים?
<serfus> תאים/דוכנים כמו באייקון ובאוגסט פינגווין
<serfus> לא להספיק, אבל זה נקודה נוסף
<serfus> נוספת
<serfus> אז כמו שאמרתי
<moshe742> או שצריך פעילות שלנו כגוף נפרד גם כן?
<serfus> חייבת להיות פעילות משלנו
<serfus> כגוף עצמאי
<serfus> כן
<serfus> יש לוקואים שממוסדים כעמות או מלכ"ר
<serfus> שיתוף פעולה זה רצוי ומעולה
<serfus> (אני מדבר עכשיו מהצד של מועצת הלוקו)
<moshe742> אני לא בטוח שכדאי לנו כרגע, גם ככה אין לנו יותר מידי צורך בזה בינתיים
<serfus> אבל זה לא מספיק
<serfus> אז ככה
<serfus> offline
<serfus> צריך לארגן יותר תאים/דוכנים מאשר מה שיש היום
<serfus> במודל של הדוכן באוגס פינגווין/אייקון
<serfus> זה מספיק
<serfus> לא הכי טוב אבל מספיק
<serfus> צריך לארגן מסיבות שיחרור
<serfus> שעות אובונטו
<moshe742> אוקי, אז אנחנו צריכים להתחיל לעבוד על הפעילות של הקהילה ברמת השיווק בעיקר והפעילות של הקהילה
<serfus> נכון
<serfus> אני יכול להרחיב עוד אבל לא חשוב עכשיו
<serfus> ואז יש גם את הקטע של online
<serfus> כלומר באינטרנט
<moshe742> אחרי שיהיה את זה כמו שצריך נוכל להתקדם לשיפור המצב מבחינת קוד ופעילות מול קהילות אחרות של קוד פתוח פרט למקור
<serfus> תמיכה בפורמים
<serfus> אתר שמרכז חדשות וכדומה אודות לינוקס
<serfus> ו־ויקי
<serfus> עם מדרכים וכדומה
<serfus> יש המון מה לעשות
<serfus> באמת
<serfus> לא חסר
<serfus> גם יש לי המון רעיונות ברי ישום
<moshe742> מה דעתך שתעשה רשימה מסודרת של מה צריך לעשות וגם אני אעשה משהו כזה ונתחיל לקדם את זה?
<serfus> שיכולים לתרום לנו הרבה
<serfus> הבעיה שוב פעם
<moshe742> ברור לי שזה דורש הרבה עבודה, אבל צריך להתחיל אותה מתי שהוא
<serfus> היא מחסור בכח אדם
<serfus> הכל מתחיל ונגמר בנושא הזה
<serfus> רעיון טוב
<serfus> סדר זה חשוב :-)
<moshe742> אני מקווה לשפר את זה, אני רק צריך להתחיל לבצע את מה שאני רוצה...
<serfus> תאוריה ודיבורים זה חשוב כהקדמה, אבל חייבים ליישם את זה בשטח
<moshe742> יש לי חבר שיכול להעלות רעיונות לגבי איך להחזיר את הקהילה למצב פעיל
<serfus> כמה שיותר רעיונות/דעות יותר טוב
<serfus> גם אם הם טפשיות
<serfus> :)
<serfus> יותר גיוון
<serfus> הקהילה רק תרוויח מזה
<moshe742> השאלה היא רק א. האם זה יעבוד? ב. איך גורמים לאנשים להגיע לקהילה כדי לראות את הדברים שאנו עושים?
<serfus> לדעתי כשנתחיל להראות פעילות
<serfus> האנשים יבוא מעצמם
<moshe742> זו הנקודה שלי, אנו צריכים להתחיל להזיז דברים כי כרגע אין סיבה לאנשים להיכנס לפורום של הקהילה
<serfus> זה קצת כמו הקטע של הביצה והתרנגולת
<serfus> מה בא קודם
<serfus> אז אי אפשר להמציא אנשים משום מקום
<moshe742> בדיוק, אבל צריך להתחיל לעשות פעילות קבועה ואז לפרסם אותה טיפין טיפין
<serfus> לדעתי פורום תמיכה של אובונטו ישראל הוא מיותר
<serfus> לפחות בזמן הזה
<moshe742> אבל הכי חשוב זה המשכיות, בלי זה זה לא שווה
<serfus> וזאת רק דעתי
<serfus> כשמישהו מבקש תמיכה, אני בדרך כלל מפנה אותו לוואטסאפ
<serfus> whatsup
<moshe742> אני לא יודע, אבל יתכן מאוד שזה המצב בינתיים, שמעתי את זה מכמה אנשים כבר
<serfus> זה פשוט יותר פרקטי
<serfus> אין לנו סיבה ממשית לפורום תמיכה משלנו
<moshe742> שצריך יותר את הצד הקהילתי של אובונטו ופחות תמיכתי
<serfus> זה פשוט מאוד
<moshe742> לדעתי צריך פורום תמיכה אבל שזה לא יהיה העיקר של הקהילה
<serfus> יש שם יותר אנשים והם גם יותר טכניים
<moshe742> ככה כל הצדדים יוצאים מורווחים
<serfus> לדעתי לא צריך פורום תמיכה בכלל, צריך לעשות "מיקור חוץ"
<serfus> בעזרת וואטסאפ
<moshe742> הבעיה העיקרית עם וואטסאפ זה ששם יש יותר מידי אנשים שמצפים לאנשים טכניים
<serfus> אבל שוב, זאת רק דעתי
<serfus> ואני ממש לא רוצה לפסול שום רעיון
<serfus> או לעשות משהו נגד זה
<serfus> רק שיהיה ברור
<serfus> אבל זה משתנה עם הזמן
<serfus> כבר היום מסתובבים שם פי כמה "נובים" מאשר היו לפני שנתיים
<serfus> אני יודע שהמנהלים של וואטסאפ מתנגדים לפורום של הפצה ספציפית
<serfus> אבל אפשר לנסות להפעיל שיתוף פעולה יותר הדוק מולם
<serfus> אולי בפורום התמיכה לעשות הפניה לשם
<serfus> או משהו כזה
<serfus> עוד לא חשבתי על זה לעומק
<moshe742> אני יכול לדבר עם מאיר קריחלי בענין, אני פוגש אותו במפגשים של פרל כך שנוכל לארגן משהו
<moshe742> צריך לעשות שיחה כזו של הקהילה, אולי זה יתחיל להעיר אותה או לפחות אחרי שהיא תתעורר
<serfus> נכון
<serfus> השיחות פסקו משתי סיבות עיקריות
<serfus> 1) לא באו מספיק אנשים
<serfus> היו פגישות שהייתי לבד
<serfus> או שמישהו אחר היה לבד או עם עוד 2-3
<serfus> 2) לא קרה כלום בפועל כתוצאה מהפגשים
<serfus> דיברנו על דברים יפים וטובים
<serfus> אבל לא הצלחנו להביא אותו לידי ישום
<moshe742> אבל המצב מההתחלה היה גרוע, במקרה הכי טוב היינו 8-9 אנשים בהתחלה
<serfus> 8-9 אנשים שבאמת פעילים זה מצב אידיאלי
<serfus> כשאחזור, נקבע תאריך וננסה מחדש
<moshe742> יש לי רעיון איך לגרום לזה לעבוד, אבל אני צריך לחשוב על זה ולראות איך אני גורם לזה לעבוד
<serfus> פגישה פנים מול פנים זה הכי טוב לדעתי
<serfus> הבעיה שלא נצליח לגרום למספיק אנשים להגיע
<moshe742> אני בעד, אבל אם אני זוכר נכון אתה מהצפון, לא?
<serfus> מרכז
<moshe742> איפה?
<serfus> אני חושב שאם יהיו 6 אנשים בפגישה במציאות
<serfus> נוכל להשיג המון
<serfus> באמת
<serfus> מודיעין
<moshe742> זה לא משנה במציאות או פה, מה שחשוב זה שנהיה מחוייבים, אחרת לא יקרה כלום
<serfus> פגישה פנים מול פנים הרבה יותר מחייבת מטבעה
<serfus> אני מבטיח לך
<serfus> גם יותר קל לנהל דיון
<serfus> ולהגיע להחלטות
<serfus> דבר שממש לא היה פשוט בצ'אט
<moshe742> אוקי, אז צריך שמות של אנשים שאנו מזמינים לפגישה הזו, אלא אם אתה רוצה פגישה ראשונה רק אני ואתה לרעיונות
<serfus> כשאחזור מפולין, אשלח הודעה לרשימת הדיוור
<serfus> נראה מה תיהיה ההיענות הראשונית
<serfus> ולאחר מכן נחליט איך להתקדם
<moshe742> רעיון טוב, אני רק מקווה שיש מספיק אנשים פעילים ברשימה עדיין
<serfus> הרשימה זה המקום הכי פעיל שאפשר לפנות אליו
<serfus> כלומר, כיום זה המדיום להגיע לקהל הכי רחב
<serfus> כי זה דוא"ל שמגיע ישר לתיבה של כמה עשרות אנשים
<moshe742> אני לא בטוח, בכל מקרה צריך לפרסם גם בפורום, אני לא בטוח שכל מי שמגיע לפורום רשום לרשימת תפוצה
<serfus> לא צריך להכנס לפורום, אי אפשר לפספס את זה
<moshe742> אגב, צריך לראות אם אפשר לעשות שכל מייל יגיע גם לעמוד הראשי של האתר שלנו, ככה אם יש פעילות בקהילה שפורסמה במייל זה יגיע גם לאנשים באתר
<moshe742> לפחות עד שנתייצב מבחינת איפה כל דבר מתפרסם זה יכול להועיל
<serfus> רעיון טוב
<serfus> לא צריך משהו מתוחכם
<serfus> פשוט אפרסם את המייל באתר
<serfus> וגם בפורום
<serfus> גם אפתח הודעה בוואטספ
<serfus> בקיצור, אנסה לעשות כמה שיותר רעש :)
<moshe742> בדיוק, אני פשוט חושב על זה שאם שולחים מייל לרשימת תפוצה וזו הודעה כללית כדאי שזה יתפרסם גם באתר, וסביר שאפשר לעשות את זה באופן אוטומטי
<serfus> אני שמח שקיימנו את השיחה הזאת
<serfus> נתן לי תקווה
<serfus> ונראה שהייתי צריך את זה :-)
<moshe742> כנ"ל
<serfus> לילה טוב לכל מי שעדיין ער
<moshe742> לילה טוב גם לך:)
<moshe742> שלום
<moshe742> שלום
<moshe742> hey
<moshe742> שלום
#ubuntu-il 2012-10-15
<alex______> Hi all i need help
#ubuntu-il 2012-10-18
<nady> בוקר
<avihay> בוקר
<Daniel_> יש לי שאלה
<Daniel_> מתי אמורה לצאת הגירסה החדשה של אובונטו?
<avihay> already out
<avihay> kubuntu  being delayed a bit, but a torrent seems to be available
<Daniel_> זה לא מופיע באתר באתר הרישמי של אובונטו וגם לא באובונטו ישראל
<Daniel_> איפה אפשר למצוא קישור?
<Daniel_> או, עכשיו מצאתי
<Daniel_> תודה
<avihay> sorry, was lost in the release docs
#ubuntu-il 2012-10-19
<erezson_> היי, מישהו פה?
<Rodensky> שלום
<Rodensky> מישהו פה?
<MATRIX1> Hey
<MATRIX1> :D îä ùìåîëí?
<MATRIX1> îé îðäì ôä?
<MATRIX1> ìîä ùìà úöèøôå àìéðå
<MATRIX1> ìîéø÷ñ
<MATRIX1> éù ìðå àú äùøú ëîå ùì QUAKENET
<MATRIX1> ?
<MATRIX1> avishai
<MATRIX1> Hello
<asw3_> MATRIX1, utf-8 is not bad word
<MATRIX1> Ohh
<MATRIX1> sorry
<MATRIX1> i write in english
<MATRIX1> i ask why you no join to us mIRCx
<MATRIX1> we have server like Quakenet
<MATRIX1> chanserv version Atheme :D
<asw3_> this is linux chan..
<asw3_> mirc=windows
<MATRIX1> i know
<MATRIX1> but this linux help for people israel
<asw3_> right
<MATRIX1> i know
<MATRIX1> i see your forum
<MATRIX1> and guide
<MATRIX1> also we did many guide about some project
<MATRIX1> you manager in ubuntu?
<asw3> nope
<MATRIX1> ohh
<MATRIX1> ok listen
<MATRIX1> if you want to join
<MATRIX1> all people from ubuntu
<MATRIX1> you welcome
<MATRIX1> i also work in linux
<MATRIX1> :P then if you want this my server ./server -m mircx-o.no-ip.info join to #feds
<MATRIX1> and i Admin in server my nick is ASHER
<asw3> its not suppose to be mircx.co.il?
<MATRIX1> no
<MATRIX1> mircx is close before some years
<asw3> really?
<MATRIX1> we also have new web
<MATRIX1> but very good from mircx
<MATRIX1> before
<asw3> its was big community
<MATRIX1> many guide
<MATRIX1> i before register to mircx
<MATRIX1> with Chief and Or
<MATRIX1> and i many years in mirc and i know some project
<MATRIX1> if you want to see more information
<MATRIX1> you welcome
<MATRIX1> http://mircx.forumotion.net/forum
<MATRIX1> i did guide in Hebrew and English
<MATRIX1> guide phpbb drupal joomla and more
<asw3> nice
<MATRIX1> and how change version ubuntu 8 to 10
<MATRIX1> from Terminal
<MATRIX1> and today we have the server very good and services run from linux and phpmyadmin
#ubuntu-il 2012-10-20
<MATRIX1> Good morning
<MATRIX1> "D
<MATRIX1> :D
<MATRIX1> Hello
<MATRIX1> :D
<avishai> hi
#ubuntu-il 2012-10-21
<ASHER1> ?
<ASHER1> israel
<ASHER1> Hello?
<trew100> וברכה
<ASHER1> what?
<ASHER1> i dont understand what you write
<ASHER1> fix uf8 in your mirc
<ASHER1> ./font
<trew100> amm
<trew100> UTF8
<ASHER1> yes
<ASHER1> i see jebrish
<trew100> 1 sec
<trew100> Your encoding is UTF 8?
<ASHER1> yes
<ASHER1> what version you have in mirc?
<trew100> I do not use IRC
<trew100> http://ubuntu-il.org/chat
<trew100> ASHER1: ^^
<ASHER1> :\
<tomigo> האם מישהו כאן מחפש עבודה בתחום הweb ?
#ubuntu-il 2013-10-17
<moran> הי,  מישהו יכול לעזור לי
<moran> מישהו כאן?
<matanya> moran: שלום
<matanya> עדיין רלוונטי?
<moran> לא ממש, כי מצאתי כבר לבד
<moran> מסתבר שזה לא עובד כמו שחשבתי
<moran> איך עושים השלמה אוטומטית בחלון טקסט של פייתון?
<moran> matanya אתה עוד כאן?
#ubuntu-il 2013-10-18
<drorap> היי!
<drorap> אחרי הפסקה ארוכה אני חוזר לאובונטו
#ubuntu-il 2014-10-17
<Heba> hi!!!
<Heba> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Heba> hi
